# forum title



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

It is interesting, trying to separate it all out. I took "everything honey" to mean starting with extraction. I'm not sure if that was the intention and there are plenty of extraction and honey filtration questions in the other forums, but there are also plenty of varroa questions outside of the pest forum.


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

BjornBee,

I think that you have a good idea. Honey, wax, candles, pollen, propolis, royal jelly, etc. could be covered in the forum.

Mark


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

How about a Mead forum??

Keith


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

How could I forget mead! Maybe I shouldn't drink it and post at the same time. 

Mark


----------

